# Hi from Houston and new to the Forum!



## landon05 (Jul 19, 2010)

I came across this site by watching some Masonic videos on youtube and very pleased with the site layout, content and the useful information! It's by far one of the best forums on the web and so far I like it alot. I'm not yet a Master Mason however I do have my petition that I will be turning in when the lodge meets again and im very excited about starting my journey... :001_smile: It's a PHA Lodge and the brothers there welcomed me with open arms. Im really excited about my journey and open to any advice


----------



## david918 (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the site and enjoy your future masonic life


----------



## Benton (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations on making the decision to petition! I think you'll find these boards very welcoming, and an excellent source of information.


----------



## landon05 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the site and thank you for the kind words! Please let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Casey (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome !  Very good site I agree, I tell every mason I know about it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## JTM (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------

